

Ask HN: Cheap way to drive 2x 4K displays? - martinald

I bought 2 4K displays on Black Friday to replace my existing 1080p displays.<p>My current card doesn&#x27;t support 4K. However, even the really expensive cards only have one displayport output. I don&#x27;t do much gaming on this machine and just use it for work (web apps development etc), however I don&#x27;t want absolutely terrible 3D performance.<p>Any recommendations of a way to get both monitors driven at 60Hz? I can see options for doing it at 30Hz but not both at 60Hz. I&#x27;m surprised this is such a complicated thing to do considering 4K displays are so cheap now.
======
dman
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129274&nm_mc=KNC-
GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-
_-N82E16814129274&gclid=Cj0KEQiAwPCjBRDZp9LWno3p7rEBEiQAGj3KJi5GXaB63N26T8vlpqkw08Mma3Mr8ChyeG3it0TXaesaAiZC8P8HAQ)

[http://www.amd.com/en-
us/products/graphics/desktop/7000/7700](http://www.amd.com/en-
us/products/graphics/desktop/7000/7700)

~~~
martinald
Thanks! Very helpful.

Edit: it turns out the newer gen cards all drop the 2nd display port. I'm
having trouble finding stock on these cards at non-comical prices.

~~~
dman
I wish AMD comes out with an APU motherboard with 4 displayports.

------
baxter001
Bottom of what's usable would probably be the GTX 770 bump it up to the 4G
vram model and you'll be fine.

~~~
martinald
I can't see any GTX 770 cards with 2x DP output though. If you run them
through HDMI the refresh rate on 4K is capped at 30Hz which totally ruins the
point of spending extra on a graphics card.

